# A Vitamin Regiment For Helping To Prevent Covid



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2020)

This was on NBC tonight. This doctor (?) recommended a very strong dose of vitamin D, by "strong" he elaborated 1,000 IUs for every pound of your body weight for the first three days then back to the daily recommended dose. That seems insane but moving on. Add a standard dose of vitamin C and zinc and something called "Quercitin". I have never heard of that supplement. He made some claims about how effective vitamin D was to reducing our chances of getting the virus to the point I wish I got his name. He almost sounded like a quack but that is just my take. C,D and Zinc are included in my daily vitamin and most likely are in all multivitamins.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Does sound like a quack, fmdog.  But WC Fields would have liked this remedy; I googled Quercitin, and found that it's a plant-based antioxidant found in red wine, among other things.  So, as old WC would have said, I'll drink to that! 

I don't know about the other vitamin supplements you mentioned, but vitamin D does apparently have some benefits in preventing Covid. My doctor suggested that I take one 2,000 iu pill a day. Are you sure you got that right, about the 1,000 iu's for _every pound_ of body weight? Good grief, that would mean at least 50 pills daily for every one of us, and 100 pills daily if you weigh over 200 pounds?

Now, I'm no medical expert, but this does NOT sound like a good idea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> This was on NBC tonight. This doctor (?) recommended a very strong dose of vitamin D, by "strong" he elaborated 1,000 IUs for every pound of your body weight for the first three days then back to the daily recommended dose. That seems insane but moving on. Add a standard dose of vitamin C and zinc and something called "Quercitin". I have never heard of that supplement. He made some claims about how effective vitamin D was to reducing our chances of getting the virus to the point I wish I got his name. He almost sounded like a quack but that is just my take. C,D and Zinc are included in my daily vitamin and most likely are in all multivitamins.


I hope you heard that wrong, hard to believe NBC would be airing something like that.  If you took 1,000 IUs of D for every pound of your body weight, you'd either likely be dead or in the hospital.  I take 5,000 IUs daily and that dose is high for some people.

I took Quercitin a long time ago because it was suggested for allergies, and I was suffering a lot that summer with my hay fever, after around a month, I stopped using it, it didn't make a difference, it's an antioxidant derived from certain foods.
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/quercetin#what-it-is

I don't believe there are any quick fixes for the prevention of coronavirus, but it absolutely helps everyone to keep their immune system strong to fight off any conditions like colds, flus, viruses, etc.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't believe there are any quick fixes for the prevention of coronavirus, but it absolutely helps everyone to keep their immune system strong to fight off any conditions like colds, flus, viruses, etc.


Ditto, SeaBreeze.  

I think we can make ourselves crazy, bankrupt, or both, if we attempt to follow every touted Covid miracle cure or prevention regimen.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

Best advice is from a qualified medical professional.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Best advice is from a qualified medical professional.


Qualified.... ay, there's the rub.  They all think they're "qualified" - even the quacks.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 24, 2020)

Vitamin D has certainly been found to be effective. But Vitamin D is not water soluble like some Vitamins, meaning you don't pee it out almost as fast as it comes in. It's also toxic at high levels and 1000g per pound sounds dangerous.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Does sound like a quack, fmdog.  But WC Fields would have liked this remedy; I googled Quercitin, and found that it's a plant-based antioxidant found in red wine, among other things.  So, as old WC would have said, I'll drink to that!
> 
> I don't know about the other vitamin supplements you mentioned, but vitamin D does apparently have some benefits in preventing Covid. My doctor suggested that I take one 2,000 iu pill a day. Are you sure you got that right, about the 1,000 iu's for _every pound_ of body weight? Good grief, that would mean at least 50 pills daily for every one of us, and 100 pills daily if you weigh over 200 pounds?
> 
> Now, I'm no medical expert, but this does NOT sound like a good idea!


I think you & I are on to something. But I agree he had to screw up on that vitamin D dose


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Best advice is from a qualified medical professional.


That's right.  I get all my advice from this doctor:


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 24, 2020)

1000 ius/ pound doesn't sound right. I know people given prescription vitamin D and if I recall that was only 25,000 and that ripped their stomac. Apparently a lot of people have problems with mega doses of vitamin D, It was bigger than one of those fish oil tablets. Also the fat soluable vitamins like a, d, e, k can get toxic pretty quicky because the unless the body utilizes them right away they go to the fat cells and can build up to toxic levels unless fat is burned. Or it leaches into the system which is a reason D and other fat soluables can get toxic quick.


garyt1957 said:


> Vitamin D has certainly been found to be effective. But Vitamin D is not water soluble like some Vitamins, meaning you don't pee it out almost as fast as it comes in. It's also toxic at high levels and 1000g per pound sounds dangerous.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2020)

My family doctor and my kidney specialist have have me taking 1000 units a day.  They check my levels every 6 months and I am good so far.  I have moderate kidney problems.  The vitamin D helps keep everything in control they say.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

I'll bet the doctor fmdog is quoting said (or meant to say)  1000 units of vitamin D *per 100 pounds *of body weight! (Not per pound!)


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'll bet the doctor fmdog is quoting said (or meant to say)  1000 units of vitamin D *per 100 pounds *of body weight! (Not per pound!)


I thought when I saw it why didn't the interviewer stop him and challenge that statement? There is such a thing as vitamin shock. But if it was a mistake why did he say take that much for only three days then return to a normal daily dose? I think such a dose might even kill a person.


----------

